# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  TEAMBUILDING TOUR “24h - Giải Cứu Thần Ganesha”-30/12/2011

## likedulich

*TEAMBUILDING TOUR “24h - Giải Cứu Thần Ganesha” Ngày 30/12/2011*


TEAMBUILDING HUẤN LUYỆN


- Bạn đã từng đối mặt với những khó khăn, những thách thức tưởng chừng không thể nào vượt qua nổi?
- Bạn có đơn độc trong công việc hàng ngày?
- Bạn có muốn thể hiện bản lĩnh và tài năng lãnh đạo của mình trong cuộc sống?

Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá những giá trị đích thực của cuộc sống và bản lĩnh của chính bạn thông qua chương trình Teambuilding 


*“24h - Giải cứu Thần Ganesha”*



Tại bộ tộc B’lo trên vùng Tây Nguyên hùng vĩ, người dân nơi đây sống trong cảnh thái bình, thịnh vượng nhờ vào quyền năng linh thiêng của tượng thần voi Ganesha con trai của thần Shiva và Parvati. Nhưng vào một ngày…Bỗng nhiên tượng thần bị đánh cắp bởi các tay trộm cổ vật xuyên quốc gia. Nhận nhiệm vụ đặc biệt giải cứu tượng thần Ganesha và bắt bọn trộm cổ vật. Biệt đội thần tốc vào cuộc khi đã xác định được mục tiêu và nơi cất giấu những pho tượng thần. Họ đã chia theo nhiều nhóm và nhiều hướng khác nhau để tìm ra báu vật. Những cuộc giải cứu này cực kỳ gian nan và thử thách, vì theo chỉ thị của cấp trên thì các biệt đội chỉ có 24 giờ để tìm ra báu vật, họ phải đối đầu và chiến đấu với những thế lực đen tối. Cùng với bao nhiêu gian nan và thử thách như thế, trong vòng 24h họ có thể vượt qua, giải cứu tượng thần Ganesha cho bộ tộc B’lo và phá tan đường dây trộm cổ vật xuyên quốc gia hay không? Chúng ta hãy tham gia cùng với " 24-hour action" nhé.

Học viện kỹ năng mềm KDI xin công bố chương trình Teambuilding Huấn luyện, xin mời các bạn đăng ký tham gia:

*
Tiêu chí tham gia:*

- Tất cả mọi người muốn tham gia chương trình luôn được BTC yêu cầu một phẩm chất là chịu khó và năng động trong lúc thực hiện chương trình. Đây không phải là một cuộc chơi đơn thuần, đến đây chúng ta được học hỏi kinh nghiệm, rèn luyện kỹ năng sinh tồn và sẻ chia những giá trị đích thực. 

- Thành viên tham gia luôn trong tư thế chủ động, tư duy, vận dụng hết sức lực và sự sáng tạo để cùng với bạn chơi vượt qua mục tiêu trong từng tình huống. Nếu bạn đến với cuộc chơi với lối suy nghĩ thụ động, ai làm gì thì làm thì BTC khuyên bạn không nên tham gia cuộc chương trình này.

Chương trình tóm tắt:

-* Thời gian*: *Ngày 30.12.2011 - 2 tháng 12/2012. Hành trình 3 ngày 3 đêm* 

- Chương trình sẽ bắt đầu* khởi hành* tại Tp.HCM vào lúc *21h00, ngày 30.12.2011*
*
 Lưu ý chuẩn bị:*


- Chương trình di chuyển bằng Ôtô từ Tp.HCM đến Tp.Đà Lạt.
- Chuẩn bị balô cùng với tư trang gọn nhẹ, yêu cầu mang giày để xuyên rừng và áo ấm.
*Thành phần BTC:*
- Thầy Huỳnh Hữu Tâm – Trưởng ban kịch bản chương trình ( Chuyên gia về tổ chức sự kiện)
- Mr. Văn – Alibaba - Leader điều kiển chương trình Teambuilding ( Chuyên gia về MC sự kiện và Teambuilding)
- Mr. Dũng – Trưởng ban tổ chức ( CEO học viện kỹ năng mềm KDI Việt Nam)
- Ms. Bảo Ngọc – Trưởng ban hậu cần – PR ( Phó GĐ học viện kỹ năng mềm KDI Việt Nam)
- Mr. Hải Luân – Âm thanh, ánh sáng ( Chuyên gia về âm thanh, sân khấu)

Đặc biệt có sự tham gia:

Chương trình huấn luyện có võ sư Nguyễn Kim Tuấn – kỷ lục gia Việt Nam “ Vua lột dừa” sẽ trực tiếp trainning cho các bạn về những kỹ năng thiết thực để vượt qua hành trình này.


Cùng với sự tham gia của nữ ca sĩ xinh đẹp, có giọng hát mượt mà, tuyệt vời sẽ đem lại cho tất cả các thành viên tham gia đêm Gala một cảm giác thăng hoa nhất, khó quên nhất có một không hai trong hành trình Teambuilding 3 ngày 3 đêm tại núi rừng Tây Nguyên vào ngày 31.12.2011 này.



Ngoài ra, trong hành trình Teambuilding chúng ta có kèm theo 1 chương trình đặc sắc nhất tại Đà Lạt. Đó là lễ hội Canaval hoa đường phố trong dịp lễ hội hoa Fesival 2012 duy nhất trong năm. Các bạn được hóa thân thành những đóa hoa đẹp nhất, tươi thắm mà bạn yêu thích nhất, được tham gia vào vũ điệu hoa, hòa nhịp vào muôn ngàn sắc hoa rực rỡ nhất ngay lúc giao thoa của đất trời vào ngày tết dương lịch. Ngắm pháo hoa trong đêm lung linh màu sắc, thưởng thức rượu cần thơm nồng của đất rừng Tây Nguyên. Đây là một trong những hành trình đặc biệt nhất từ trước đến nay của KDI, tất cả các bạn sẽ được thăng hoa theo từng cung bậc cảm xúc khác nhau trong chương trình này.



*Một số hình ảnh Festival Hoa Đà lạt 2010*



Một số hình ảnh chương trình 25/10/2011

Lễ duyệt binh

Thực hành mang vác người

Các chiến sĩ lên đường

Vượt chướng ngại vật

Hành quân băng rừng

Vượt cạm bẫy trong rừng

Lặn tìm bảo vật

Các chuyên gia huấn luyện tinh thần - thể chất số 1

Đêm lửa trại ấm cúng

   CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CỤ THỂ

*     CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CỤ THỂ


 	Thời gian	Hoạt Động	Địa Điểm	Ghi chú
*A	30.12.2011	*
*Khởi hành	Tp.HCM – Đà Lạt* 
-	21h00	Đón thành viên	Công viên Gia Định – Đường Hoàng Minh Giám – Q.Phú Nhuận* 
B	31.12.2011	*
*Huấn luyện Teambuilding	  -  Đức Trọng – Đà Lạt	* 
-	6h30	Ăn sáng	Trung tâm huấn luyện dã Ngoại Núi Voi	 
-	7h30	Chương trình Teambuilding “24h-Giải cứu Thần Ganesha” bắt đầu.	Trung tâm huấn luyện dã Ngoại Núi Voi, xuyên rừng chinh phục thử thách.	 
-	7h30	Vượt trạm 1	Trainning in the woods	 
-	7h50	Vượt trạm 2	Trainning in the woods	 
-	8h30	Định vị phương hướng	Trainning in the woods	 
-	9h00	Trạm 3	Trainning in the woods	 
-	10h00	Trạm tiếp tế lương thực	Trainning in the woods	 
-	11h00	Ăn Trưa	Trainning in the woods	 
-	13h30	Tiếp tục hành trình	Trainning in the woods	 
-	14h15	Vượt thác	Trainning in the woods	 
-	15h15	Trạm 4	Trainning in the woods	 
-	15h50	Lặn tìm bảo vật	Trainning in the woods	 
-	16h20	Trạm 5 ( Xác định phương hướng trở về trung tâm)	Trainning in the woods	 
-	17h00	Kết thúc hành trình giải cứu thành công	Khu trung tâm huấn luyện	 
-	18h30	Galadiner	Nhà hàng Núi Voi	 
-	19h00	Chương trình lửa trại + Giao lưu cồng chiêng + Lễ hội chiến thắng giải cứu thần Ganesha của dân tộc B’lo	 	 
-	22h00	Nghỉ ngơi	Nhận lều tại đồi Cù	 
*C	1.1.2012	*
        Lễ hội Festival Đà lạt	Đà Lạt 	 
-	7h00	Ăn sáng	 Đà Lạt	 
-	8h00	Tham quan Đà Lạt	- Thác Datanla
- Dinh Bảo Đại
- Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm	 
-	11h30	Ăn trưa	  Đà Lạt	 
-	12h30	Nghỉ ngơi	  Đồi Cù - Đà Lạt	 
-	15h30	Nhận trang phục
Hội ý tiết mục lễ hội	  Đà Lạt	 
 	17h30	Ăn tối	  Đà Lạt	 
-	18h30	Khai mạc lễ hội hoa Canaval đường phố
Tiết mục biểu diễn
Danning together	

  Đà Lạt	 
-	22h30	Nghỉ ngơi	  Đà Lạt	 
*D	02.01.2012	*
* Kết thúc	  Đà Lạt - Tp.HCM* 
 	7h00	Ăn sáng	  Đà Lạt	 
 	8h00	Khởi hành về Tp.HCM	  Đà Lạt	 

_Chi phí_: 3.250.000đ/người. 

*Chi phí bao gồm :*

- Vật dụng teambuilding
- Ăn uống chính theo chương trình
- Lều trại + Lửa trại + Giao lưu cồng chiêng với dân tộc Lạch
- Đồng phục của biệt đội.

- Tham quan theo chương trình.

- Lễ hội hoa Fesival 2012 Đà Lạt.
- Xe 45 chỗ đời mới.
Các chi phí phát sinh khác không bao gồm.
Chúc các bạn có một chuyến đi đầy thú vị và ý nghĩa! ^^
*
Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :*
Ms Trân: 0944999809 (công ty cổ phần KDI Việt Nam)
159/4A Bạch Đằng, p.2, quận Tân Bình.

----------


## thuty

Chương trình hoành tráng nhờ

----------


## likedulich

Chào bạn, đây là chương trình rèn luyện về thể chất và tinh thần kết hợp tham quan du lịch. Vì vậy, chúng ta sẽ có những trải nghiệm thú vị trong suốt hành trình. Nếu có cơ hội, bạn có thể trải nghiệm  :Big Grin: ... Chúc bạn vui!

----------


## Woona

ôi mình là thik mấy tour như này nhá  :hehe: 
có mấy trò rèn luyện của quân đội nữa kìa thik quá
thik cái trò leo cái dây thừng như mạng nhện  :Gun Bandana:

----------

